# how to tame a baby goat?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Well i have a baby goat since about 2 weeks ago but i want to pick her up and play with her but she always runs away from me lol i cant get near her 

Her mom is extremly friendly but the baby is not 
how can i fix this? Thanks


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Sit near the baby, or around the mom with baby nearby. In a pen, a pasture, whatever. The baby will eventually get curious and come over to check you out. Ignore them. Just sit there and it'll most likely start climbing on you. They'll get used to you and you just have to be friendly and patient and find where the baby likes to be scratched.

COPIED FROM Fias Co Farm:
There is no simple way to "tame" a goat. To win the goat over will take a lot of patience, caring, love and food treats such as corn chips or raisins. Try not to chase the goat, because, being prey animals, this will only make them more scared of you. Let them get used to their new home first. Once used to their new home, you might try taking advantage of their natural curiosity and just sit there, in a non-threatening peaceful fashion and let them approach you. If, and when, they do approach you, offer a corn chip. Go slowly and patiently and don't push the issue to fast. The younger the goat is, the easier it will be to convince them that you are their friend, but a young age is no guarantee they will be tamable. The older they are, the more patience you will need.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kid-care.htm#friendly


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

How old is she? We usually just pick them up and hug them. They go for that. If it's cold, you're golden - warm them up and they'll love you.

If you don't catch them during the snuggly phase, you need to give them a safe environment (so they feel confident that things won't be scary) and then just be a thing in the environment. They'll explore the environment, find you, and discover that you're lovely. Be aloof, let them explore. Just sit there reading or watching your goats. Make eye contact, but don't reach out to them until they decide you're okay. With really tough goats, we let them climb on us until we're their favorite toy. Then they love us best, because we're soft and challenging to climb on. 

We don't use food snacks with very young goats. Their natural curiosity and willingness to bond is all you need (if you have time). Young ones aren't so interested in food, and reaching out to give it can seem threatening.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I have 11 that I wish weren't friendly. (not really!) I go into the pen and become the mountain they all need to climb. They range in age from 2 wks. to 2 months! I wade though a sea of kids! 

Just put the doe and kid in a small pen, sit in there and it will come and investigate! Especially if there is nothing else to do!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Everyone explained it very well , couldnt have said it any better 
Be her snuggle buddy , her jungle gym and you should be good to go 
She'll come around , just be slow with all your movements and when you pick her up , i do it so they don't get a head rush , lol..


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks guys ill give it a go tmr!!


----------

